# Hi Everyone!



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

I’ve been reading through here for a while and finally decided to join. My wife and I have been married 18 years. We have a good marriage but I want to continue to learn and grow in my marriage.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## datguy (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi there! Welcome


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks datguy and Matt!


----------

